# ok to feed piranhas?



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

bought these fish at the market. are they smelt? if not what are they? ok to feed the p's?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Freeze them for 2 days first (kill parasites) and they should be fine. Check what colour the meat is also. White is best.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like large silversides but i have never seen smelt, so it could be smelt too i guess


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope That Was Not For Human Consumption


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

yes siree , that's smelt. My p's love them. Cut off tail & head (I use "meat" scissors) and cut into 1/4's (depending on how many fish you have) I keep the backbone in mine. Freeze them in ziploc bags and when ready throw 'em in a sink full of hot water (still in ziploc bag). The pieces should thaw within 1/2 hr


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

what about the guts??


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

whoops lol..I gut them (sorry forgot to add)

it's just cleaner


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see it to be neccesary to cut heads/tails off and gut them.

I feed smelt and they take down the entire thing, no mess.


----------



## .50Cal (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah, im thinkin feeding them whole may be more nutritional?? seems that way any how. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

definately smelt!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

cut the head of but keep the tail thats good for them..thats piranhas number one food in the wild(fins and tails from fish)


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

.50Cal said:


> what about the guts??


feed em with guts and all


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

DC2RJUN said:


> what about the guts??


feed em with guts and all
[/quote]
ya there wouldnt be any problems but honestly i wouldnt do it...i was feed my 8-9 inch reds these big frozen fish with guts and all and let me tell you,that was a huge mess...gut those fish..you'll save yourself a headache.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Whole small fish -guts included - are supposed to be more nutritious that just plain fillet meat.

You can leave the guts in.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> I don't see it to be neccesary to cut heads/tails off and gut them.
> 
> *I feed smelt and they take down the entire thing, no mess.*


i agree! i do the same thing.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

The only time I take the guts out is when they are really fat. It usually because they are packed full of eggs and make a hell of a mess in the tank. So watch out for those ones.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

feed it whole


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

need_redz said:


> what about the guts??


feed em with guts and all
[/quote]
ya there wouldnt be any problems but honestly i wouldnt do it...i was feed my 8-9 inch reds these big frozen fish with guts and all and let me tell you,that was a huge mess...gut those fish..you'll save yourself a headache.
[/quote]

if there is a prob you must have fish that is too small for the food being fed to them!!! check my sig?


----------

